# Possible to reset kindle 3 to the unboxing screen?



## Skymutt (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all, new member here looking for the answer to a tough question.

Long story short, we just bought a kindle as a gift for my sister. When it arrived, the packaging inside the shipping box was frighteningly inadequate, only a single one of those air pouches was "protecting" the kindle box and the leather case box. everything was shaking around loose and could have been damaged, so I opened the kindle box to inspect it.

Everything is fine, but I'd really like to reset it back to the very first welcome screen (the one that it shows before you even plug it in and slide the power switch) so that it will be in the factory new state when she opens it.

Here is a pic of the screen in question -










I've tried the standard factory default reset, but it keeps reloading and ending up on the first page of the user guide.

I even tried calling Kindle support, but the first tier outsourced help could only tell me it couldn't be done, and wouldn't help me find a higher tier support rep.

I'm a very tech savvy person, so I'm not ready to believe that it can't be done. There's got to be some hidden menu or something, right?

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!

-Mutt


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just pre-load it with a few books, and then the recipient won't be concerned, as you can say that's why it does not display the welcome screen. 

(No, I have no idea how to do what you're asking.)


----------



## Skymutt (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for replying, Nog. That's probably what I'll end up doing as a last resort, but I still think there's got to be a way to get it back there.  So far though, I've found nothing helpful.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmm... I don't know the answer, and I don’t have my Kindle handy at the moment to check, but I wonder if that isn’t an image file hidden somewhere in the devices folders.  From the image you posted and the instructions on it, it is as if it is a default screen-saver image.  Perhaps it is a file that is erased by the device on a first start up.  

That would be my first guess.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt there's a way to get back to that 'brand-new-you're-the-first-person-to-touch-me' kindle screen.   Maybe if you deregister it and do a factory reset. . .?

If it's really important to you, call back and ask to speak to someone higher up if the person who answers can't help.  But don't be surprised if the ultimate answer is "can't be done."


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

I doubt there's an easy, non-write-a-custom-script-yourself-on-a-jailbroken-kindle way to show it properly on a powered off Kindle. (But it is still available, and apparently used in some diagnostics test scripts).

So, yeah, I'd cast my vote on the "don't bother" side of things, even if it probably is theoretically doable. (No idea how to make it open the KUG on boot after that, though.)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd love to know how to do this, too. Or, can we take a screen pic of this page and have it as a screen saver as a workaround, maybe?

I'm planning to gift a Kindle to my MIL for Christmas. I want to preload books from my account on it for her to get started with, but I'd like the initial welcome screen too.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

She will probably be so happy to get the Kindle that she wont even notice what is not there.  (As I look at your screenshot I don't even recall that when initially getting my Kindle --and I only got it a couple of weeks ago)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't know if this helps, but the screen shot your have is the same as the first page of the "Getting Started" insert that came with my K3.


----------

